# IFIC and CSC certification.



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey guys,

I am looking to make a change in my career path. I am 25 and am looking to move into finance. Now it seems that one of the easiest way to start with this move is to become a financial services representative with a bank. Which seems to be more or less a mutual funds sales person.

While I am not big into mutual funds, it is a way into an industry that excites me. Naturally I will be following up with a proper university education, however it seems that a bank does not need a finance degree for this position, which is good so that I can start earlier.

I am curious if anyone on this forum has IFIC and CSC certification?

I got the money to takes the courses, but I am curious if anyone has any input into how there experience was taking these courses and how long it took them to complete these courses?

Thanks,
Fraser


----------



## Dufresne (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi there,

I am IFIC and Level 2 life licensed. The bank is always a great place to start on your career path, pick up some skills, and get experience. I think that Seneca College actually has a program designed for people interested in this career. I also think that you graduate with the CSC and life insurance licensing under your belt. 
The industry is undergoing dramatic changes from increased competition, changing legislation (CRM 2), technology, and consumer preferences.
Your challenge will not be one defined by skills or a knowledge deficit. Meeting new people on a favourable basis who value advise will always be your greatest challenge once you go out on your own.


----------

